
Cloudflare Makes It hard to access website to promote it privacy pass extension - Nitishshah700
Cloudflare new techniques to promote there privacy pass extension,  make it very irritating to surf the web.<p>Every single site i visit that use cloudFlare,  i have to submit google ugly recaptcha, which is a real PITA
======
jgrahamc
This is simply untrue. We have not changed anything to "promote Privacy Pass".

~~~
Nitishshah700
but you have made it irritating for user without privacy pass to vist site
that use cloudFlare, creating a environment that force user to install privacy
pass.

~~~
jgrahamc
How are you connecting to these sites?

~~~
Nitishshah700
normal Internet connection , no vpn or proxy, just an ad blocker

------
kinderjaje
I found it frustrating as well

~~~
Nitishshah700
me too, and the worst thing is that, i am surfing those side from same ip,
browser, location and even the same session,

just open a another site in a new tab and again the same ugly captcha.

It simply mean that cloudFlare is forcefully trying to sell there so called "
privacy friendly" browser fingerprinting extension to user.

